# Logging the Suburbs of Morton



## slowp (Sep 3, 2010)

I finally made it over to take pictures and I suspect they were done yarding and derigging. I heard only one whistle--a stop blown during the photo session. The Used Dog was busy in the pickup barking at a cow.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, you guys are still really green! We've started to brown out already, and the leaves are changing. 

I sure hope we don't have an early winter. . . We didn't even get a summer.

Was that a private sale or state/federal?


----------



## slowp (Sep 3, 2010)

I suspect it is private. The crummy has been parked in a shady cool spot at the bottom. That's highway 12 at the bottom. That yarder belongs to one of the larger logging companies in the area. They are the same one that I've taken a lot of photos of with their 071 Madill. They have sides going all over this part of the state right now.

We had a day and a half of steady rain and 50 degree temps on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## schmuck.k (Sep 3, 2010)

another set of good pictures slowp


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 3, 2010)

slowp said:


> I suspect it is private. The crummy has been parked in a shady cool spot at the bottom. That's highway 12 at the bottom. That yarder belongs to one of the larger logging companies in the area. They are the same one that I've taken a lot of photos of with their 071 Madill. They have sides going all over this part of the state right now.
> 
> We had a day and a half of steady rain and 50 degree temps on Tuesday and Wednesday.



Good to hear they are busy! We need our logging industry back!

I just heard a nice 2000 acre job got kiboshed by a greenie group (suing as always) in Central Idaho. . . It would have been some good work for a lot of family's and businesses.


----------



## Humptulips (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know about the derigging. Their mainline and haulback are still out in the last picture.


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 4, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Wow, you guys are still really green! We've started to brown out already, and the leaves are changing.



We're not called the Evergreen State for nothin' mang! Not a lot of leafy trees here. I mean there are quite a few of the leafy variety... but the evergreens drown them out. 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Sep 4, 2010)

Humptulips said:


> I don't know about the derigging. Their mainline and haulback are still out in the last picture.



Something was amiss. No turns came in during the 15 minutes I was watching. A mystery. Just one single short whistle during that time. The shovel was busy decking and cleaning up. Perhaps the carriage was acting up? They had a motorized carriage. I guess we shall never know!


----------



## Gologit (Sep 4, 2010)

slowp said:


> Something was amiss. No turns came in during the 15 minutes I was watching. A mystery. Just one single short whistle during that time. The shovel was busy decking and cleaning up. Perhaps the carriage was acting up? They had a motorized carriage. I guess we shall never know!



Lunch? Except for the guy on the shovel...they never get a break.


----------



## slowp (Sep 4, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Lunch? Except for the guy on the shovel...they never get a break.



The guy on the shovel probably knows "The Secret Of The Old Guys". Stay on the landing, look busy, move wood back and forth and maybe back again.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 4, 2010)

slowp said:


> The guy on the shovel probably knows "The Secret Of The Old Guys". Stay on the landing, look busy, move wood back and forth and maybe back again.



LOL...that's called "sorting". You can get heavily into the big bucks on overtime by walking your shovel from landing to landing and "sorting".


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 4, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> We're not called the Evergreen State for nothin' mang! Not a lot of leafy trees here. I mean there are quite a few of the leafy variety... but the evergreens drown them out.
> 
> Gary



That's true. . . The last couple years we've been getting all the Pacific storms you guys get -- and less of the BC weather. Still, you guys are wetter than we are.

It's just odd that we're cooling so fast this year. We also don't have diddly for deciduous trees, but we have a lot of mountain shrubs and quaking aspen that will turn yellow in the fall, and of course the Larch too.


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful pictures SlowP, great to see a nice shameless regen cut.

Gotta love a clean clearcut. The longer I'm in this line of work, the more I like to just clear it out. Legit forestry, better logging, and ecologically sound when done responsibly.


----------



## RPM (Sep 5, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> Beautiful pictures SlowP, great to see a nice shameless regen cut.
> 
> Gotta love a clean clearcut. The longer I'm in this line of work, the more I like to just clear it out. Legit forestry, better logging, and ecologically sound when done responsibly.



Log it! Mine it! Pave it! Paint it green! Is there any other way than a clear cut?


----------

